# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Непознанное >  Легенда о 25 кадре

## Akasey

В США эпидемия массового помешательства под условным названием «25-й кадр» началась в 1957 году, когда безработный Джеймс Викари заявил о новом чудесном открытии в психологии. Оказывается, человеком можно управлять с помощью подпороговых воздействий! То есть таких воздействий, которые человек умом не осознает, в силу слабости или кратковременности сигнала, но хитрым подсознанием эти сигналы улавливаются и потом дают неожиданные всходы. 

Например...
Скорость движения кинопленки 24 кадра в секунду. Стало быть, длительность одного кадра - одна двадцать четвертая доля секунды. Это слишком малое время, чтобы человек мог один кадр осознанно увидеть. 

В противном случае вместо непрерывного движения в кино он бы видел только мелькание отдельных кадров, отделенных друг от друга черной межкадровой полоской.

И если теперь, утверждал Викари, вставить в киноленту через каждые 24 кадра один лишний, 25-й кадр с надписью «Пейте колу!», например, то человек после сеанса непременно устремится пить колу. 

Потому что хотя его сознание ничего и не заметило из-за быстроты мелькания кадров, но подсознание все отследило и властно направит человека к автомату по продаже газировки.

Бульварная пресса тут же подхватила это «открытие» и начала переиначивать его под таким углом: «человека с помощью тайных сигналов можно запрограммировать на убийство».

А серьезные фирмы после того, как сенсацию раздули газеты, стали осыпать изобретателя деньгами. Пока открытие было на слуху, Викари за свои лекции и консультации удалось огрести больше 20 миллионов долларов.

Сейчас уже сложно сказать, был ли Викари простым мошенником или честным сумасшедшим, но факт остается фактом: в мгновение ока он оказался на коне — увлекающиеся, как дети, американцы только и говорили, что о 25-м кадре. 

Викари удалось придумать для газетчиков красивое сравнение — в то время как раз входил в моду новый радиодиапазон — FM, вот Викари и назвал свое подсознательное (сублиминальное) воздействие «новым диапазоном в человеческом восприятии, типа FM-диапазона в радиовещании».

Чем же подтверждал господин Викари свое открытие? Ну, например, следующим экспериментом. Викари заявил общественности, что в городке Форт Ли он за полтора месяца провел на 46 тысячах посетителей кинотеатра опыт по сублиминальному воздействию. Зрителям показывали очень популярный тогда фильм «Пикник» с двумя сублиминальными рекламными вставками. Одна вставка призывала зрителей пить кока-колу, другая — есть поп-корн. По словам Викари, это привело к росту потребления колы на 18,1 % и поп-корна - на 57,5 %. Десятые доли в процентах убеждали...

Викари также заявил, что подал заявку на изобретение специальной проекционной аппаратуры, и счастливы будут те производители которые ею воспользуются. (Впоследствии в патентных бюро Америки его заявка так и не была найдена.)
Америка была взбудоражена. 

Если можно заставлять людей против их воли покупать то, что они покупать не хотят, то ведь точно также можно заставить их и голосовать за неугодного кандидата на выборах! Это было уже как то страшновато... 

И не только Америка испытывала сублиминальный дискомфорт. Канада, Австралия, Англии законодательно запретили подсознательное воздействие на граждан. В США Федеральная комиссия по коммуникациям пригрозила электронным средствам массовой информации, что за использование 25-го кадра у них отберут лицензию! А в Неваде судья штата постановил, что Первая поправка к Конституции США, защищающая свободу слова, не распространяется на «сублиминальное слово». То есть попросту поставил вне закона на территории штата все подпороговые воздействия на несчастных обывателей. В Конгрессе США в это время всерьез обсуждался закон о запрете подпороговой рекламы.

Позднее всего, как это всегда бывает, прочухались ученые. И начали пытаться воспроизвести опыты Викари. У них ничего не получилось. Воспроизводимости не было! Канадская радиовещательная корпорация провела свой эксперимент. В самый прайм-тайм, воскресным вечером во время популярной программы «Крупным планом» на очень быстрой скорости 352 раза было передано сверхкороткое сообщение «звони сейчас». 

Однако количество звонков в программу ничуть не увеличилось по сравнению с обычным. После программы зрителей попросили угадать, о чем было подсознательное сообщение. Редакция получила более 500 писем - не угадал никто, зато наслышанные про кока-колу и поп-корн канадские граждане исправно писали, что во время программы они почувствовали внешнее воздействие на подсознание, отчего им все время хотелось есть или пить.

Тем временем некий студент психологического факультета из Нью-Йорка Стюарт Роджерс решил сделать семестровый доклад об открытии Викари. Он отправился в городок Форт Ли, где Викари проводил свой эксперимент со зрителями. И обнаружил в этом городе крохотный кинотеатр, который при всем желании не мог пропустить за полтора месяца сорок с лишним тысяч зрителей. А менеджер этого кинотеатра ничего не знал о якобы проводимом в его заведении психологическом эксперименте.

Федеральная комиссия по коммуникациям потребовала от Викари публичной демонстрации. Она состоялась в Вашингтоне. На демонстрации в качестве подопытных присутствовали журналисты, конгрессмены, правительственные чиновники. Опыт полностью провалился. 

Тогда Викари сделал шаг назад и объяснил этот провал тем, что сублиминальное воздействие работает не всегда, а только тогда, когда совпадает с актуальной потребностью человека. Например, если человек хочет пить, то его можно склонить выпить либо один напиток, либо другой. Но если человек демократ, его не заставишь голосовать за республиканцев. И уж тем более методом подсознательных внушений невозможно заставить человека кого-нибудь убить. (Этого нельзя сделать даже под глубоким гипнозом, что показали известные опыты Райкова, много позже проводившиеся в России.)

Так начала закатываться звезда авантюриста. Его начали бить по всем фронтам. Едва Викари заявил репортерам, что его метод «мягкой рекламы, направляющей актуальные потребности людей, сможет получить широкое распространение на телевидении», как выступили американские телевизионщики и опровергли это заявление. Они пояснили публике, чем телеэкран отличается от той тряпки, что висит в кинотеатре. В телевизионной трубке изображение формирует электронный пучок, который обегает маску эктэаня изнутри, сканируя все 650 строк телевизионной развертки После чего возбужденный слой внутренней стороны экрана еще какое-то время по инерции светится. Поэтому технически невозможно вляпать в экран слишком короткое сублиминальное сообщение... 

Наконец, после серии корректно поставленных экспериментов, Американская Психологическая Ассоциация официально опровергла «открытие» господина Викари. Закон о подсознательном воздействии в Штатах принять так и не успели...

Через несколько лет сам Викари в интервью газете «Advertising Age» признался в обмане.

----------


## multiarc

Такое воздействие действительно возможно, но наше подсознание не воспринимает текст и всё что ему чуждо, т.е. всё чему мы научились на протяжении жизни, т.е. фактически воздействие через картинку или звук практически не возможно и носит весьма случайный характер. Да и такие воздействия возможны только под специальными препаратами и электрошоком либо в состоянии гипноза. В любом случае мошеннечество на лицо =).

----------


## BiZ111

А я смотрел "оргазм: 25-й кадр". В комплекте шла ещё программка, в которой можно вставлять в 25-ый кадр любое фото или текст. Ерунда какая-то. Кадр этот так явно мигает, от минуты норманого порно эффекта намного больше  Точнее не просто намного, а БОЛЬШЕ, т.к. от 25го его попросту нет

----------


## Sanych

Не знаю, не знаю. Рекламы много, а толку пока не очень как видно.

----------

